# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  پیدا کردن پسورد ایمیل یاهو

## nida_1987

چند وقت قل پسورد ایمیلم را تغییر دادم حالا هرچی فکر میکنم یادم نمیاد،جواب یکی از سوالهای امنیتی رو هم فراموش کردم سوال اولی رو جواب میدم ، امکان نداره از طریق قسمت های دیگه پروفایلم بشه پسوردم رو ریکاوری کنم؟
خیلی مهمه واسم لطفا راهنماییم کنید.
 :گریه:

----------


## Beyondsoft

معمولا پیدا کردن رمز آی دی های یاهو توسط تروجان ها صورت می گیرد. 
حال که شما پسورد خودتون رو فراموش کردید و دیگه هیچکس با اون آی دی متصل نمی شود، امکان بازگرداندن رمز آن نیست.

----------


## icesunz

چند تا راه هست :
1-با یاهو مکاتبه کنی و مشکل خودت رو بگی که تو این راه همون سوالات اول  نیاز هست
2- آیدی خودت رو دی اکتیو کنی و سپس ری اکتیو
3-ادد لیست خودت رو با آیدیت به ایمیل های زیر بفرستی و مشکل رو بیان کنی و  منتظر جواب باشی
(my-login-support@cc.yahoo-inc.com

account-security-help@cc.yahoo-inc.com

asia-account@yahoo-inc.com)

----------


## mitra yegane

سلام من میخواستم بدونم چطور ایمیلمو که رمزش وفراموش کردم میتونم باز کنم؟

----------


## mitra yegane

لطفاحتما یه راهی نشونم بدین برام مهمه

----------


## mitra yegane

چطوری دی اکتیو و ری اکتیوش کنم؟لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------

